# Public servants and self-isolation



## Broadcaster (22 Jul 2020)

Hi, 
I see all 300,000 public and civil servants have been instructed to self-isolate for 14 days  after returning from a 'non-green' country.  Does anyone know how how this will work for part-time workers.
 I'm told that even for those that are currently working from home, they must self-isolate for  the 14 days and either use holidays or do so at own expense.  The question is if the part-time worker only works week on week off, will the "own expense" relate to just one week's pay?


----------

